# Where are you from?



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in Carmel, Indiana, USA, a town directly north of Indianapolis. A 2012 estimate puts our population around 84,500. It was originally founded as Bethlehem, Indiana, but there was already a town named that, so they re-named it to Carmel in the 1870's.

Carmel is home to many companies, including Conseco (now CNO Financial), ChaCha, Delta Faucet, and the diploma mill known as ITT Tech. It also is considered the "unofficial" capital of roundabouts in the USA, with the town having over 60 of them, which is funny considering Carmel was home to the first traffic light back in the 1920's.

You can read more about Carmel here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmel,_Indiana


----------



## Tactical (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in Livingston, TX.  we even have a website http://cityoflivingston-tx.com. What the kids do for fun is go cow tipping.


----------



## Shados (Jun 20, 2013)

Melbourne, Australia. Home to >4 million, good food, great coffee, medium/low population density outside of the city centre, huge public transport network (trams, trains, buses). People are generally pretty cool, and it's one of the better places in the world to live long-term, as long as you don't mind the weather being totally unable to decide what it wants to be hour to hour.


----------



## Otakumatic (Jun 20, 2013)

Shados said:


> Melbourne, Australia. Home to >4 million, good food, great coffee, medium/low population density outside of the city centre, huge public transport network (trams, trains, buses). People are generally pretty cool, and it's one of the better places in the world to live long-term, as long as you don't mind the weather being totally unable to decide what it wants to be hour to hour.


Reminds me of Midwest weather (especially Indiana). Our weather stations are completely bullcrap though. For example, our NBC affiliate claims their radar has NO DELAY, when the least delay a radar tower can have is 5 SECONDS. They only do that cause they're one of two stations that do not source all their weather from the Indianapolis Intl. Airport data from the NWS, but from their own radar.

Also, I saw a study the other day saying my state is one of the least courteous, which I don't fit in cause I'm pretty nice LOL.

EDIT: Link to where I saw that last thing: http://static1.businessinsider.com/image/519b62c369bedd611b000011-1000-/rude_polite_ranking.gif


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Jun 20, 2013)

Hong Kong, actually.

Studying in Germany.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 20, 2013)

Shados said:


> Melbourne, Australia. Home to >4 million, good food, great coffee, medium/low population density outside of the city centre, huge public transport network (trams, trains, buses). People are generally pretty cool, and it's one of the better places in the world to live long-term, as long as you don't mind the weather being totally unable to decide what it wants to be hour to hour.


 

I've never been to Australia but isn't there tons of things that could kill you there too?  Such as those insects from hell that could kill you, animals that could kill you, and in general isn't everything in Australia.  

Although I personally want to go to Melbourne and Sydney.  I hear the party scene there is fantastic!


----------



## David (Jun 20, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I hear the party scene there is fantastic!


**unce unce unce** 

I thought the insects weren't that bad? Anti-venom readily available?


----------



## notFound (Jun 20, 2013)

Can you say three generations makes you 'from' a certain place? In that case I'm from England; in specific my family have lived and live around the borders of Essex (Chigwell, Buckhurst Hill etc).


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in the town of Nashua, NH. It's right on the New Hampshire-Massachusetts border. The population is very similar to *@Otakumatic's*, about 86,000. It's not a bad little town, all the usual stores and restaurants you'd expect. Nice and close to two airports: Manchester Regional, where I go for all flights in the U.S (easy security, not too crowded), and Boston Logan In'tl, for flights outside the continent. There's also a local airport for general aviation. Betcha didn't know I was in to aviation, didja? But I digress.

I like the balance of more "urban" areas (highly relative, not NYC here) to country. There are plenty of nice places for a walk in the woods, but like I said you have all the stores and stuff downtown. The weather is nice (if a bit cold in winter), out of the way of tornadoes, far enough inland that we won't see any tsunamis, and far enough north that hurricanes from Florida are just nasty rainstorms at the worst. No nearby fault lines.  Beach and Boston are an hour away if you're looking for some fun. There are some nearby mountains if you're in to some hiking, but the area is flat enough for a good bike ride too. Good public bus system (I ride free as a student), reasonable local taxes (no state sales tax in NH!), and lots of useful services like trash pickup and cheap water. Nashua was twice named "Best Place to Live in America" in annual surveys by Money magazine, in 1987 and '97. It's gone downhill somewhat, parts of downtown are poor and some crime, but nothing terrible. Overall, it's a great place to live IMHO.

*Edit:* Just thought I'd mention that the Internet situation is _ok_ here, nothing great. Lots of DSL and Cable, although I actually have fiber from a company called Fairpoint. Not bad, I'm paying for the lowest speed, 5Mb/s up 2Mb/s down. I could get up to 30 up and 15 down. AFAIK no providers around here with native IPv6.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 20, 2013)

Germany. But I now live in the US.


----------



## Hassan (Jun 20, 2013)

*Detroit.*

_Nuff._



Just kidding, I live around 15 miles from Downtown Detroit in a smaller city, Dearborn.


----------



## Shados (Jun 20, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I've never been to Australia but isn't there tons of things that could kill you there too?  Such as those insects from hell that could kill you, animals that could kill you, and in general isn't everything in Australia.


Yep. Also, dropbears.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sydney, Australia is a place where the transport never works - the train breaks down every week and so do buses. The Internet is also slow. Sigh.


----------



## trewq (Jun 20, 2013)

Hobart, Australia - Public transport is horrid, generally nothing to do and and the whole state of Tasmania has a population of around 500k. On the plus side though they have started laying down fiber for the NBN (http://www.nbn.gov.au/about-the-nbn/what-is-the-nbn/) in my area.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 20, 2013)

I live in Winston-Salem, NC :lol:


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

Also in Indiana, though the southern part.


----------



## Zach (Jun 20, 2013)

Northwest Indiana


----------



## Shados (Jun 20, 2013)

trewq said:


> Hobart, Australia - Public transport is horrid, generally nothing to do and and the whole state of Tasmania has a population of around 500k. On the plus side though they have started laying down fiber for the NBN (http://www.nbn.gov.au/about-the-nbn/what-is-the-nbn/) in my area.


Yeah, Tas is a bit of a hole. But hey, at least you're not in Canberra! I'm about 20m outside the NBN test zone in Melbourne, which is fairly bollocks, although supposedly works in my area will be completed ~February 2014.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 20, 2013)

I guess I'll finally answer this.  I used to live in Northern Colorado, but now I live in Central Pennsylvania.

Funny thing, everyone here never says Pennsylvania.  We always say PA, the state initial.  Back in Colorado people never say "Yeah I'm from CO", they always say "I'm from Colorado".  Well, in Pennsylvania I've heard "I'm from PA" more than "I'm from Pennsylvania".  

Just a little observation.


----------



## ChrisM (Jun 20, 2013)

Eastlake, Michigan


----------



## trewq (Jun 20, 2013)

Shados said:


> Yeah, Tas is a bit of a hole. But hey, at least you're not in Canberra! I'm about 20m outside the NBN test zone in Melbourne, which is fairly bollocks, although supposedly works in my area will be completed ~February 2014.


Yep, it's pretty bad but some the forests are amazing. Wow that sucks! Ours is supposed to already be done...


----------



## MannDude (Jun 20, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I guess I'll finally answer this.  I used to live in Northern Colorado, but now I live in Central Pennsylvania.
> 
> Funny thing, everyone here never says Pennsylvania.  We always say PA, the state initial.  Back in Colorado people never say "Yeah I'm from CO", they always say "I'm from Colorado".  Well, in Pennsylvania I've heard "I'm from PA" more than "I'm from Pennsylvania".
> 
> Just a little observation.


Interesting. I wonder if there are other US states that are like that.

Pennsylvania doesnt' exactly roll off the tongue, though.

Well, I guess California kind of does that. "Yo mane I'm from _Cali...  _" and I believe people who live in the state of New York make an effort to differentiate themselves from the hell hole I can only imagine NYC itself being. And of course, if you live in NYC you say, "N.Y.C." so people know you're from the city and not elsewhere.


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 20, 2013)

As Curtis said,


I AM FROM N.Y.C.


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jun 25, 2013)

I live in Sri Lanka 

if you have money this is the most suitable place to live and enjoy the life


----------



## vanarp (Jun 25, 2013)

I am from India. Especially from south India where people eat lot of rice and prefer spicy food


----------



## jhadley (Jun 25, 2013)

Lancaster, UK.


----------



## ihatetonyy (Jun 25, 2013)

Visalia, California.

Take all your stereotypes about California, throw them out the window, then throw in some farmland and call it a day. (And a fair amount of meth, shared with our friends in Fresno.)

Interestingly, Arctic Silver is based here, yet I still have to order AS5 from Newegg..


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jun 25, 2013)

Central PA - woot


----------



## bizzard (Jun 25, 2013)

I am also from India, from Kerala precisely, known to the world for Spices and Tourist destinations. We have a moderate climate here and now its the rainy days.

Have a look at http://www.keralatourism.org/ if you like to know more about the tourist destinations here.


----------



## XFS_Brian (Jun 25, 2013)

I am currently liveing in Elwood, Indiana. A little search on Google gives you a bit of the history for this small town. Elwood is the current home of Red Gold Tomatoes. It use to have a major natural gas well back in the day which made it a great place for glass and canning companies. Back in the 40's, Wendall L. Willkie accepted the nomination for President as a candidate of the Republican Party. He was born in Elwood


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Jun 25, 2013)

Wasington State USA near Seattle.


----------



## wdq (Jun 25, 2013)

I might as well post that I live in Lincoln, Nebraska. It's a pretty lower medium sized city with a little over 200,000 people. Even though there isn't a whole lot here I'd say that It's a pretty good place to live.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 26, 2013)

Malaysia  Southeast Asia.


----------



## fapvps (Jun 26, 2013)

Brooklyn, New York


----------



## thuvienvps (Jul 3, 2013)

Ha Noi, Viet Nam


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 3, 2013)

Well, google maps says:


----------



## DearLeaderJohn (Jul 3, 2013)

Born in Banbury, Oxfordshire but now in Doncaster (both UK)

Essentially the cesspit of the north.


----------



## Dan (Jul 3, 2013)

Wollongong, Australia, here it's just an hour or so from Sydney along the coast, great to see we have some fellow Australians here!

Born in Redditch UK 1988 came to Australia when I was 2, never been back to the UK, but we are going in October this year.



concerto49 said:


> Sydney, Australia is a place where the transport never works - the train breaks down every week and so do buses. The Internet is also slow. Sigh.


Yep  I know  NBN probably won't fix it either considering it'll be congested as all shite.


----------



## saltspork (Jul 3, 2013)

Adelaide, Australia. First Australian city not settled by convicts.

1.2 million people in the middle of nowhere. The nearest city is Melbourne, a mere 8 hours drive away.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 3, 2013)

South Lancashire (25 miles from Glasgow), Scotland, United Kingdom


----------



## jcaleb (Jul 3, 2013)

Manila Philippines. I work for NYSE Euronext.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dan said:


> Yep   I know   NBN probably won't fix it either considering it'll be congested as all shite.


The fraudband is taking years to build and plagued with issues too.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jul 3, 2013)

The original Murdertown, USA.

Youngstown Ohio.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 3, 2013)

Los Angeles, California.


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 4, 2013)

South Yorkshire, United Kingdom


----------



## mikho (Jul 6, 2013)

Dan said:


> Wollongong.


Isn't that where crocodile Dundee were from?


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Jul 6, 2013)

Stony Point, New York


----------



## film_girl (Jul 7, 2013)

Brooklyn, New York


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ehh, I'll post my shenanigans here.  I'm from Fort Collins, Colorado.  Currently in State College, Pennsylvania.  In a few days will be on a plane ride to Seoul, South Korea (like actually moving there for a few years).


----------



## Ishaq (Jul 7, 2013)

London, United Kingdom.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 7, 2013)

Ashland, Kentucky


----------



## patz (Jul 8, 2013)

Kalymnos, Greece.

One of the best places for rock climbing in Europe.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 8, 2013)

patz said:


> Kalymnos, Greece. One of the best places for rock climbing in Europe.


 

And... now I'm immediately jealous.

I used to rock climb every now and then.  Haven't found a good place near here that works for me but definitely jealous.  I mean look at that picture!


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 8, 2013)

After living in Florida for all of my life I moved out here to Federal Heights, Colorado in April... I never want to go back to Florida. We actually moved to Federal Heights on accident because the house we put a bid on fell through and we had to find something really fast and the apartment we had as a backup plan was rented out while our application was being filed. Luckily the apartment management company had another complex (with better reviews) so we signed a 6 month lease until we can find something closer to my work in Denver.

Federal Heights is only 1.8 square miles (about the size of the neighborhood my house in FL is in) but they still manage to have a Twitter.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 8, 2013)

*@**KuJoe*: Federal Heights is right next to Thornton right?  I used to drive past that whenever I'd go down I-25 to get to Denver.  Dang I miss Colorado.


----------



## KuJoe (Jul 8, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> *@KuJoe*: Federal Heights is right next to Thornton right?  I used to drive past that whenever I'd go down I-25 to get to Denver.  Dang I miss Colorado.


Yup, right across the street from my apartment is Thornton.


----------



## egihosting (Jul 9, 2013)

San Francisco Bay Area and currently in San Jose!


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

I live in Pune, India


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jul 24, 2013)

I am from Rzeszow, Poland.


----------



## nunim (Jul 24, 2013)

I

There's no place like home.. I've lived in South Florida my entire life, on Tuesday I'm moving to Vancouver, BC.  I will miss the beautiful spanish girls, warm sand, and most of all "the grid".  If you fly into FLL at night you get to see the most amazing sight, a perfect grid of roads.


----------



## fapvps (Jul 24, 2013)

nunim said:


> There's no place like home.. I've lived in South Florida my entire life, on Tuesday I'm moving to Vancouver, BC.  I will miss the beautiful spanish girls, warm sand, and most of all "the grid".  If you fly into FLL at night you get to see the most amazing sight, a perfect grid of roads.


I lived in Miami Beach for about 2 years. The place is pretty awesome expect for the summer it gets a little TOO hot. Brooklyn also gets a little too hot sometimes in the summer.


----------



## hostthebest (Nov 27, 2013)

Am from New York City


----------



## InertiaNetworks-John (Nov 27, 2013)

Milwaukee, Wisconsin!


----------



## GVH-Jon (Nov 27, 2013)

Was born in Massachusetts but live in New Hampshire now.


----------



## Nyr (Nov 27, 2013)

Zamora, Spain


----------



## scv (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm from Monterey, California but currently living in Dearborn, MI, right outside Detroit.


----------



## MartinD (Nov 28, 2013)

The planet Zorg.


----------



## drserver (Nov 28, 2013)

Rijeka, Croatia


----------



## ExonHost (Nov 28, 2013)

I am from Dhaka, Bangladesh.


----------



## cloudlix (Dec 19, 2013)

I am from Vilnius, Lithuania.


----------



## zshen (Dec 19, 2013)

Des Moines, Iowa - USA

http://www.catchdesmoines.com/


----------



## AuroraZero (Dec 20, 2013)

Sears Michigan is my address but I am closer to Barryton Michigan. Both towns are small and meaningless. No high speed internet where I am located no nothing. I like the peace and quiet though. Nice change from my former life.


----------



## DeanClinton (Dec 22, 2013)

HostUS-Alexander said:


> South Lancashire (25 miles from Glasgow), Scotland, United Kingdom


 - do you mean Lanarkshire? My Gran lives in Lanarkshire 

Work in Lancaster, UK - Live in Preston, UK.


----------



## hostemo.com (Dec 23, 2013)

I live in Malaysia.


----------



## switsys (Dec 28, 2013)

Sweden, Scandinavia, Northern Europe.


----------



## talktosandy (Jan 6, 2014)

am from india


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 23, 2014)

Where are you from and where is your business established ?


----------



## Asad (Jan 23, 2014)

jamaica, organic farmer


----------



## NodePacket (Jan 23, 2014)

Colorado, I grow stuff.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 23, 2014)

Denver. For two more weeks.


----------



## sv01 (Jan 24, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Where are you from and *where is your business established* ?


this question for provider???


----------



## nunim (Jan 24, 2014)

Miami, viva la Dolphins!


----------



## Erawan (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm from Indonesia, but not having a business now. Just an employee.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 24, 2014)

Same as Erawan. I used to work in a bank but my health condition forced me to take early retirement, therefore lurking at vpsBoard, LE*, WHT, lxcenter become my main job at the moment + some affiliation sites.


----------



## Increhost (Jan 24, 2014)

We're from Montevideo / Uruguay (South America)


----------



## cubixcloud (Jan 24, 2014)

We're from Tulsa, OK. CubixCloud, LLC is registered in Oklahoma was originally operating from Canadian when we acquired it a year ago. We also operate OCOSA, family-based business which has been around for over a 10 years now in Tulsa. I'm Otis one who usually operates this username cubixcloud on vpsBoard and ocosa on WHT.


----------



## Jonathan (Jan 24, 2014)

Sweet home Alabama! Our main office is here in Birmingham, AL


----------



## MannDude (Jan 24, 2014)

The great Hoosier state!



Hope y'all like corn!


----------



## Eric1212 (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm from SW Ontario Canada.  ElectricByte is based out of San Jose CA, USA.    B)


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 26, 2014)

MannDude said:


> The great Hoosier state!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope y'all like corn!


That picture must be photoshopped, I don't see any concrete or crowds, and what's with all that green stuff.


----------



## switsys (Jan 26, 2014)

Why two identical threads ?


----------



## TekStorm - James (Jan 26, 2014)

Near-northern Ontario.


----------



## TekStorm - James (Jan 26, 2014)

Near-northen Ontario... Live in Sudbury; company's based in Markstay.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 26, 2014)

switsys said:


> Why two identical threads ?


Merged!


----------



## tonyg (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in from beautiful, sunny Miami, FL.

Go Heat!


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Jan 28, 2014)

College Station, TX. ThePrimeHost LLC is registered in Texas, the home of Johnny Football.


----------



## rocksolidvps (Feb 7, 2014)

Auckland, New Zealand.

population around 1.7 million, lots of beaches, sun, surf and fast food...


----------



## JayCawb (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm in between Manchester and Liverpool, but one day I'll move to Glasgow. Love it. Know some really nice people there.



HostUS-Alexander said:


> South Lancashire (25 miles from Glasgow), Scotland, United Kingdom


----------



## javaj (Feb 8, 2014)

Fargo... my business is located there too.



And embarrassingly enough, alot of poeple around here actually talk that way...


----------



## mikho (Feb 8, 2014)

South of Sweden


----------



## xCubex (Feb 11, 2014)

i am from the united kingdom, midlands area!


----------

